

The Official Panic(.com) Basketball Team - superjared
http://www.panic.com/blog/2010/04/the-panic-basketball-team/

======
butterfi
cool stuff from the makers of cool software. nicely done!

------
erlanger
Panic makes solid software, and their site is designed very nicely, but this
link seems out of place on HN.

~~~
krisneuharth
I believe it serves as a wonderful reminder that we ought to contribute to our
communities in addition to the technical world.

~~~
mos1
There is also a marketing lesson here. Panic got positive publicity, and
positive brand associations for things that weren't directly related to their
products.

Thus, not only did they do a positive thing for their community, they also
added a little bit of value to their business.

